# Happy sunday indeed!!!



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I finally have time for the shop today. Yesterday I picked up my easy woodtick finisher:) 
And I have a walnut bowl and figured maple bowl ready to be finish cut and sanded.
And, It's already 50 outside. So I can crack the seal on the door and open her up! 
Anyway, a happy day to all of you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2012)

WOO HOO! Shop time! Can't wait to here what you think of the tool and to see what you spin! Take your time and don't be in a rush to get the finish on Looking forward to seeing the curly maple one:yes:


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 11, 2012)

It was short lived, I'm currently in the ER with my daughter. Who was bitten by a dog


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> It was short lived, I'm currently in the ER with my daughter. Who was bitten by a dog



Holy crap! let us know what happened and how she's doing.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 11, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> It was short lived, I'm currently in the ER with my daughter. Who was bitten by a dog



That's not good brother. I hope that everything is okay and that things are not too serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, she's ok. I just got home with her. She was bit in the leg. Nothing major but it did puncture and tear so as soon as I saw it, I took her in. 

i must say her mom acted very irresponsibly. She was with her mom for the weekend and was playing at her friends house. This happened yesterday's around 6 pm. And told me about it around 1030 this morning. And acted like it was a scratch. So she dropped the children off around 2:30 this afternoon, and scurried away like a scared little kid. This scumbag is a piece of work!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad she's ok bro! you can take care of her, but you can't do anything about the mom, stupid is as stupid does, you can't fix stupid! Animal bites are nothing to fool around with wether they are accidental or not, Their mouths are full of bacteria that's different than ours and puncture wounds trap that bacteria in. I assume they put her on antibiotics to prevent infection. Again, glad she's ok, check that wound several times a day to make sure it shows no sign of infection. I know this because I have been bitten several times and got infected even with antibiotics. Sorry about your sunday shop time dude.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to hear that she is doing fine. It's always a scary thing when our children are injured. There will always be another shop Sunday, but your daughter is irreplaceable. Good call on taking her to the ER dad. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing ok. Really can't believe her mom didn't think it was necessary to take her to get it checked out. I've seen some nasty things happen from dog bites. Like others said, you'll have plenty of other days to get back at it in the shop!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad she is alright! It isn't anything to muck about with.


----------

